# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG -Samsung Galaxy S3 (SGH-i747) Support and more

## 4gsmmaroc

*20.07.2012  RIFF JTAG Updates  Whats new: *  *Samsung SGH-i747 Galaxy S III LTE Unbrick / Boot repair supported, الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**RIFF JTAG Manager v1.44 released (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])**RIFF Box Firmware v1.33 released ( الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] )**QUALCOMM ESC6xxx Generic DLL released (Used in Motorola EX130, EX132)**QUALCOMM MSM7225A Generic DLL released (Used in HTC Pico, HTC Desire C, Samsung B5510 and more)**RIFF Torrent Tracker:* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Who rules the Galaxy ?*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## casaunlock

لدي جهاز I747M.
يحتاج Jtag , جربت ان احدد I747 في Riff box لكنه لم يعمل ارجو ان تعطوني حل او لمن يعرف احدا في الرباط او الدار البيضاء يستطيع ان يحل لي المشكلة فل يلغني عن مكانه او رقم هاتف وشكرا لكم.

----------


## waleed99

مشكور

----------


## waleed99

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## waleed99

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

